# Purple and Orange Knob-tailed Gecko



## Sdaji (Sep 1, 2009)

I plan to make some more of these babies over the next few months  Here is a three month old girl from last season  My line of levis levis seems to produce all sorts of colours at random!


----------



## Duke (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome Sdaji


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the excessive blue eye shadow, reminds me of some girls I went to high school with back in the early-mid 80s haha


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Sdaji........ i need her for my male below !!!! She is gorgeous......


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol cant see the pic Sdaji!!!!


----------



## herplove (Sep 2, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 2, 2009)

I have to admit, me being not so into gecks ...these fellas are really cute looking....


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

This is one I recently sold


----------



## Brettix (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice guys,well now i know your crazy, Jas.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

I only needed it for it's genetics, which I got.. I had no need for it... even though it was probably the best coloured normal levis I have owned... I have his ofspring though, and they look very similar.


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2009)

I would rather have the dull natural colours :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gorgeous Geckos guys! top animals........ good to see quite a few different colours coming out of them.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 2, 2009)

boa said:


> I would rather have the dull natural colours :lol:



Me too mate......i prefer the true pure natural colours.......not the man made ones !


----------



## Juderei (Sep 2, 2009)

I like all of them


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> Me too mate......i prefer the true pure natural colours.......not the man made ones !



haha... that one of mine was only 1st gen CB.


----------



## Retic (Sep 2, 2009)

I think you may have missed the tongue in the cheek


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 2, 2009)

Their great looking levis guys


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

boa said:


> I think you may have missed the tongue in the cheek



No, just pointing it out to those that do...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

I after all, have levis that don't look like ones found in the wilds


----------



## marcus09 (Sep 2, 2009)

How can I get 1 or 2 or maybe 3 of them?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 2, 2009)

There are always plenty available, just keep an eye out in the various on line reptile selling sites, as well as this site. I just sold half a dozen of them last week... no more for me now till next year...


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 2, 2009)

Some of you may remember three years ago when I posted these pictures:












That was the first season I bred them. Some people asked what you get when you crossed a red one with a yellow one, and joked about it being orange. Amusingly, from the first clutch came a bright orange girl (although others were red, pink, etc).

I had incubation issues two years ago (interstate moves and incubation mix poorly), so the eggs from this mating between yellow father and orange daughter from his first clutch (mentioned above) didn't hatch.






I didn't try them last season as I was busy with other things, but this year I've put the same pair together and the orange girl is currently gravid. I'm a little excited to see what comes from them, although it'll probably be more of the same (reds, oranges, pinks, yellows and browns, in approximately that order).


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 2, 2009)

While I have the pictures out, here is another orange one from the same parents, same season (some of you might know him as "Mr Bold"). I'll be getting some babies from him this season too.






Oh, and if you're wondering about the black background, it was done so the picture could be used in a competition a couple of years ago. The lizard itself hasn't been altered in any way.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 2, 2009)

Great looking levis you have there mate.:shock:
Looking forward to see some hatchies from these myself


----------



## 74save_snakes74 (Sep 8, 2009)

can anyone tell me how old do smooth knobies have to be to be able to breed? 
i would really apriciate it, i want to get into geckos, i was mainly into just snakes, but about a week ago i realized how awesome geckos are , also if anyone knows some good links to caresheets 
thanks ;P
awesome geckos here by the way


----------

